# Beetles



## robo mantis (Oct 20, 2005)

How do you take care of beetles and does anyone have any for sale?


----------



## Samzo (Oct 21, 2005)

which type of beetles are you thinking about?


----------



## robo mantis (Oct 21, 2005)

any kind with a horn like a rihno beetle.


----------



## infinity (Oct 21, 2005)

take care of these like you would a normal tropical detrivore - humid tank, lots of dead wood, bark etc, fruit, soil in the bottom and just make sure it doesn't get mouldy


----------



## Samzo (Oct 21, 2005)

yeah what jon said, i am breeding rhino beetles they are cool


----------



## robo mantis (Oct 21, 2005)

will you be selling them?and if you are what will be the price?


----------



## Samzo (Oct 21, 2005)

i only have just got the eggs, so when they hatch and are bigger sure. not sure on price though


----------



## robo mantis (Oct 21, 2005)

where did you get the eggs?


----------



## Samzo (Oct 21, 2005)

I ment I have bred the beetles and got the eggs from them but all but my male has died off


----------



## robo mantis (Oct 21, 2005)

oh


----------

